# New Scope for Field Archery: YOUR recommendations!



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

The closest I have to 29 mm are 1" and 1 3/8" scopes that I use for field. One is a Brite Site Vegas and the other is a CR (by Lancaster). Neither is vented so I can't comment on the benefits of a vented scope. I do not have a sunshade on my scope, so I guess I would rate that as non-important. In situations where there is strong sun, the people I shoot with usually help by providing shade for each other. If you are experimenting with sighting aperatures, I would recommend trying just a circle. For me, a circle works best. My eye did not like the dot I was aiming at being covered up with an aiming dot.


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

Lot of excellent scope options available in the market. Personally I've been running the Specialty Archery 1 5/8" Pro Series scopes (lens I believe is close to 1 3/8") and know several others that use the same for field and indoors. Most of my club's field range targets are laid out so you are shooting due west directly into the sun in the evenings after work and a sun shield is nearly a must-have item when shooting solo. Maybe not a must-have if you have people to shade for you, but I do find them useful. Again, Specialty and a few other company's offer an easy to install velcro kit and shield that can be mounted on most scope housings. Not sure what makes a vented housing preferable over a non-vented? Just seems like a vented would only provide more opportunity for rain to get on the lens or potential glare from overhead lighting or sunlight? But not having ever used a vented housing, can't say those are concerns or not .

>>--------->


----------



## Bebite (Jul 11, 2011)

I am new to field archery but also shoot a Specialty archery scope. 1 3/8 dia with their Excalibur dual lens with the 6X center. Its a personal choice but this is the ticket for me.


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

There are a lot of very good scopes on the market today. I personally use a 29mm Black Eagle vented scope I used to use a 1 3/8" CR Apex, but wanted a smaller viewing area and found great deals on the Black Eagles. I also like the fact that like the Apex scopes, the Black Eagles allow me to very easily unscrew the lens ring and put it in a protective bag between targets if I have to shoot in the pouring rain.... 

While the Black Eagle does not have a sunshade, I simply use a plastic business card attached via a thin strip of Velcro at the top of the scope housing to block out some light or a clear plastic card to block water when shooting in the rain. The venting does a really good job of keeping the lens from fogging when the humidity rises or when going from a cold car to heated building during indoor shoots. 

Some at my club have started using the Brite Site 1" scope, but that is just a little too small for me to get comfortable with, but it is also an excellent offering.


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

Here's my scope setup... both are 6X. The one on the left is a modified Viper housing mounted backwards with a 5/8" hole to shoot through... The other is a True Spot housing with a 3/4" hole. Both templates are made from nylon washers. This is the most comfortable setup I've ever used. Just look through the hole at what you want to hit. The group was shot at 50 yards.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

I have a Specialty Archery Pro Scope 1 3/8" with a 4X lens & circle with dot. PM me if interested or have questions. Thanks.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

EPLC said:


> Here's my scope setup... both are 6X. The one on the left is a modified Viper housing mounted backwards with a 5/8" hole to shoot through... The other is a True Spot housing with a 3/4" hole. Both templates are made from nylon washers. This is the most comfortable setup I've ever used. Just look through the hole at what you want to hit. The group was shot at 50 yards.


Out of curiosity what is the return to zero like with those inserts?

-Grant


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

grantmac said:


> Out of curiosity what is the return to zero like with those inserts?
> 
> -Grant


Not understanding your question?


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

I have two (Shibuya and SureLoc) 29mm open-vented scopes, both with x6 lens, I stopped using dots outdoors because in rain those won't work (most likely must take out the lenses) but using larger 0.060" and 0.120" OD fiber posts from Shrewd and more frequently switching these scopes between Field and FITA... just ordered two more pins in 0.16" and 0.18" sizes I want to try how these can work for FITA...
I would say pros and cons regards to vents on the scope and opinions may vary...the most difficulty I see when the sun burns the bubble no matter what color is...
I built sun or rain "shades" from smaller medication containers you can find these in transparent or in many colors, tried to attach with velcro but holding these on the scope with a rubber band would work the same if not better....


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

EPLC said:


> Not understanding your question?


Can you swap them without losing your sight marks? I have to be very careful to align my lens when using a stick-on dot or ring, it would be nice to be able to remove my lens and swap inserts without having to worry about that.

-Grant


----------



## rsw (May 22, 2002)

I use 29mm scope with .80 lens for field. I would not recommend that much power for a first timer - 4X is probably perfect for you to begin with. A 35 mm scope is acceptable and is large enough to also use in 3D with a lower power lens, but don't go to anything larger for field. Aiming device is a very personal preference. Many like a ring, other prefer a dot or fiber optic. Personally, I like a dot or .039 *lighted* fiber optic (with a big scope shade when using the fiber). I can't shoot a ring successfully. You will have to experiment to find the right system. Start with a paste on kit that includes rings and dots of different colors and sizes to see what works for you. For me, venting is immaterial. I also find a dark blue or red fluid level to be advantageous with regard to visibility in differing light conditions. Dark blue seems to be visible in any condition for me. Sunlight is an issue with the lighter green bubbles for me and perhaps a shade would be useful for that. The black eagle scopes seem to have really superior optics followed closely by the Classic scopes


----------



## JMJ (Jul 17, 2008)

I've been using a 29mm Black Eagle setup for the last few years with a circle on the lens.
Works well for me, but I'd hate to know I had paid what those things cost when they were new.
It doesn't work anywhere near as well as what Sure Loc thought they were worth.
I bought mine used for $50.00 ... lens and all!

Just last week I ordered a Merlin Ten Zone.
I've yet to use it very much, but for $100 with a Nikon lens included ... It works great! 
It has a hood built right into the housing.
http://www.macarchery.com/scopes.htm


----------



## Bow Predator (Oct 19, 2010)

I shoot shibuya's scope with an extremely small dot. Most people cannot even see this at full draw (young eyes help alot.) I haven't experimented a whole lot with field but that scope setup was very helpful during indoor season this year. Everything is personal preference, just get out and experiment!


----------

